# Declaration Song



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 4, 2016)

Great video.  It starts with the children.  

Who is the man at the top center of the map, around N. Dakota?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks Meanderer.
Happy Fourth of July to all.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Great video.  It starts with the children.
> 
> Who is the man at the top center of the map, around N. Dakota?


Cesar Chavez, is my guess.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 4, 2016)

Meanderer said:


> Cesar Chavez, is my guess.



Oh, Yeah!   Thanks.


----------

